# white snapper?



## Mr. Mike

Actually not in the snapper family but might be the fish of the future.

Other Names : Big-eye Porgy, Saucer-Eye Porgy 
white snapper NOT
Range & Habitat : Found in offshore waters of 30-250 feet deep. Adults are more common in the deeper waters, on coral or other reef structures. 
Identification & Biology : The body is oval, compressed and very deep. The color is generally silvery, with the scales being bluish in the center and having a brassy edge. A blue line is found under the eye and the unscaled portions of the cheeks are blue with yellow spots. Saucer-eye porgies are bottom-feeders, dining on worms, clams, mussels, snails, brittle stars, crabs, and sea urchins. 
Size : Commonly runs 2-3 pounds and can grow to 7 pounds. ??
Food Value : Very good


----------



## tripleblessing

Caught a good mess of these yesterday while trying to stay away from the red snapper


----------



## alm

I catch them all the time they are alot from 100ft to 400ft they love squid. Biggest one i ever caught was about 3 pounds.Imo i dont think they are as good to eat as any real snappers but not bad.


----------



## shanester

we would catch them by the cooler full at the yellow gravel. we would catch our limit on groupers then ease off the spot a little and slay em on a chicken rig. imo they are fairly good to eat good white dense flesh they fry up just fine.


----------



## handfull

Years ago, I chuckled the first time I heard them called "white snapper" - a name I believe was invented by charter/party boats to make tourists feel better....


----------



## Chris V

red porgy


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

I shot a huge one last summer spearfishing. I thought it was a big sheepshead that just didn't have the black lines on it. When I got it up to the boat the guys said it was a porgy but didn't say anything about how they eat. Needless to say, I eat what I kill so it is in my freezer right now. The meat is whiter than snapper but more flakey. Didn't seem to hold together very well when I put it in the water to freeze it.


----------



## Bullshark

They are great and all over Miami


----------



## Marine Scout

Porgies are excellent on the plate all fried up!! Yummmm!!


----------



## whipper snapper

where i come from, we call them grouper bait.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Not a glory fish but if you can find good size ones you can get two tasty filets off them.


----------



## RMS

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Not a glory fish but if you can find good size ones you can get two tasty filets off them.


+1
They fry up just fine!


----------

